# Asus DVD/CD drive not reading DVD-RW



## peilc82 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello. I have an Asus K60IJ with a HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GT10N ATA device, running Windows 7 Home Premium (64-bit). It reads commercial DVDs and DVD-Rs with no problem. However, when I insert DVD-RWs (that I know has data on it), it does not read them. I am just prompted to insert a disc when I attempt an action. According to the "self-troubleshooting," the device is working properly and it has the latest drivers. I conducted a search online for newer drivers, but the two I tried did not work (one was for a Dell Inspiron and one, from the ASUS page - http://support.asus.com/download/do...ical Disk Drive Firmware&SLanguage=en-us&os=8 (File Name: HLDS GT10N ODD Firmware_1.0), did not work). I'm not even sure if they are the correct ones.

Any information on where I might be able to find a correct newer drive or another fix would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

All current windows os have native drivers for optical type drives.

What app was used to create the dvd in question?


----------



## peilc82 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi! I used Nero (not sure the version - it was definitely a basic version as some more advanced features were not available) for some of the DVD-RWs and DVDFab 5 for the others.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Is the same app currently installed on the system that you are using to access the disks?


----------



## peilc82 (Dec 19, 2009)

DVDFab5 is currently installed on this laptop. The DVD-RWs with data were all burned on other computers. In addition, I just tried a blank DVD-RW and again, it could not be read by the DVD/CD drive.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

A blank disk is just that blank. How can you read a disk with nothing on it?

Next it really depends on what app was used to make the disk. As an example if you used INCD to make the data disk, you would need INCD installed or a udf reader to access the disk.

If your drive will read commercial disks fine [both dvd and cd] then it is a problem with the software used to make/read the burned disk.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Windows 7 supports burning to DVDs natively, so no other software is needed. It'll even format DVD+RW disks for packet writing (not that I recommend it). If you installed any other DVD burning software, I'd suggest removing it if you want to use Windows 7's features. I'm sure they conflict.

However, to read disks formatted and written to on other computers with other burning utilities, you would need to install that same software on Windows 7. And that's assuming that application is compatible with Windows 7.


----------



## peilc82 (Dec 19, 2009)

crjdriver - what I meant to say was that the DVD/CD drive was not even picking up on the fact that I had inserted a blank DVD-RW which would be necessary in order for me to burn something onto it.

DoubleHelix - I must confess my ignorance here about Windows 7 ability to natively burn. Where/how would I find that feature after I uninstall the dvd burning utility I put on my laptop?

Thanks both for the suggestions/recommendations on why it might not be working!!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You just double click the optical drive letter in Computer. Then select what type of DVD you want to burn. It's similar to burning CDs in Windows XP. There's no program to run.


----------



## peilc82 (Dec 19, 2009)

Alas, even after uninstalling the dvd burning utility on my laptop, the optical drive still does not register that I am inserting a blank DVD-RW. After inserting in the blank disc, I will click "open" or "burn" and the optical drive simply pops open telling me to insert a disc. When I insert a blank DVD-R, the native burning utility in Windows 7 does appear. I'm not quite sure what more I can do at this point?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Pull the drive and install it in another [working] system. This will tell you very quickly if it is the drive or your system.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I ahve had similar problems even with brand new drives. Try going to Device manager and uninstalling the Optical drive. Close Device manager then restart your computer. You will get a found new hardware pop up, this is windows installing the native driver for the optical drive. Sometimes this has corrected the problem.

As I am in the process of encoding several hundred hours of family Videos from VHS and Beta tapes to DVD, I have used DVDFab 5. DVDfab 5 has had problems with DVDRW discs. No problem with Data only type DVD discs though with My Video Conversions about 75% or better that I tried to RW discs failed. 

Using Nero Essentials the only problems I have had with any type of disc CD DVD either Writable or Rewritable were due to either a bad drive or a corrupt native driver for the drive.


----------

